# 14 month transformation



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Start off with: Hi everyone my name is Karl, I'm 27 years old. I'm 5'7.5 and i was 37% body fat at 238 lbs.. I was pretty skinny till about 17 i would say.. When i got my licenses i was always getting fast food.. one point in my life i was drinking a lot 19-22... then long term gf break up got depressed.. When i met the girl that I'm with now who is my wife. I was 200lbs when i met her.. 4 years in i got up to 240..

Started getting real shaky all the time. Got asthma and back problems.. Finally i went to the doctor and got some blood tests done.. Not good at all. most levels were in the danger zone and my doctor told me i was heading to a heart attach by the time i was in my 30's. That was a huge wake up call.

My son was born 9-10-11 and I made him a promise to get into shape and be healthy. So when 1-1-12 rolled i made a New Years Resolution. I quite cold turkey on all the fast food i ate and soda i drank. I had a friend who was a personal trainer and he took me on. I trained with him for 3 months. Took in all the info i possible could. Then i went on my own.

5 months after the training had begun, i went back to the doctor and had the blood test again. Results were amazing. My doctor couldn't believe the change in my levels. Everything was perfect spot on.

It's now been a 1yr and 2 months and I'm still at it. It's now become a lifestyle for me. I want my boy growing up to a healthy active dad. He was my inspiration to all of this. I'm 14.2% body fat now AT 179LBS


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thread moved to more appropriate section. In future, please post in most relevant sections.

Great progress btw!!! I said 'wow' out loud when I saw your pcis


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2013)

Great work. Repped.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing mate. Really top stuff.


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

Amazing work mate, hats off to you!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome stuff


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Great job,Keep up the good work.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Amazing transformation dude! Very impressive.

How did you cut the fat and put muscle on at the same time? I was always told that couldn't be done. Makes it even more impressive!


----------



## musclekick (Aug 6, 2012)

i feel proud of the op


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

Good work there mate.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

So which are the before pics?

Just kidding! Blooming brilliant transformation! Well played. :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good stuff mate, you really were a porker!

Look in decent nick now!

Whats the plan, more mass or carry on cutting till abs?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Great transformation matey... Keep up the good work.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you..



Katy said:


> Thread moved to more appropriate section. In future, please post in most relevant sections.
> 
> Great progress btw!!! I said 'wow' out loud when I saw your pcis


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to cut till i hit abs.. I'v been doing a recomp, which is taking a while but the strength im getting is amazing while cutting..



onthebuild said:


> Good stuff mate, you really were a porker!
> 
> Look in decent nick now!
> 
> Whats the plan, more mass or carry on cutting till abs?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

MuscleM8 said:


> Great transformation matey... Keep up the good work.


thank you


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Great transformation!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

lol thank you



Dr Manhattan said:


> So which are the before pics?
> 
> Just kidding! Blooming brilliant transformation! Well played. :thumb:


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you



musclekick said:


> i feel proud of the op


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

thank you. i understand why it was moved, but i see other transformation in the general chat area..



Katy said:


> Thread moved to more appropriate section. In future, please post in most relevant sections.
> 
> Great progress btw!!! I said 'wow' out loud when I saw your pcis


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

This is what happens when you learn in the gym and not on the internet.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

unreal transformation!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you.. I had 2 personal trainers who I'm friends with. One trained with me for 3 months. To get me started, and to tell me everything i need to know, so i could go on my own. Which i have been for the last 11 months. The other trainer does my body fat % every 3 months, taking it from 9 locations with a metal caliper at his office. Also he gave he a very well rounded nutritional information for me..



MutantX said:


> This is what happens when you learn in the gym and not on the internet.
> 
> Great work :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> thank you. i understand why it was moved, but i see other transformation in the general chat area..


When I see them I remove them. Moved another this morning. It's easy to miss them though given the size of the forum.

Just properly read your OP...very impressive! Bet your wife is chuffed with her new man!!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Dude, that's awesome... much better and I bet you feel great!!!

Now for the next set of goals cos you've clearly smashed the first set to pieces!!!!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you.. Takes a lot of dedication to stick with it. I think especially is your fat to begin with..



k3z said:


> unreal transformation!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

In reality i want to cut till i hit 10%.. Im Currently at 14%.. I'm at 179 lbs at 5'7.. I'v been cutting for the last 6 weeks and losing around 1.2-1.5 a week.. Trying to minimize muscle loss.. Lol for the last 2 weeks now I'v been lifting heavy on everything.. all in the 2-4 rep range, but doing 5-6 sets of stuff, and i love it. I need to start hitting some HIIT cardio to but off some more fat though.. My diet is pretty strict, but i think you can only do so much with food..



cudsyaj said:


> Dude, that's awesome... much better, now for the next set of goals cos you've clearly smashed the first set to pieces!!!!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

She is.. I take lots of progress pics to, i guess help me through the process.. She said she never really say me as being fat. But when looking at the before pictures, she was amazed of the difference..



Katy said:


> When I see them I remove them. Moved another this morning. It's easy to miss them though given the size of the forum.
> 
> Just properly read your OP...very impressive! Bet your wife is chuffed with her new man!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> She is.. I take lots of progress pics to, i guess help me through the process.. She said she never really say me as being fat. But when looking at the before pictures, she was amazed of the difference..


My partner's similar. He popped into my journal the other day and saw some progress pics I posted and was actually quite surprised by the progress...he hadn't quite realised the difference, presumably because he sees me every day, the changes aren't that noticable.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

ksrcrider said:


> In reality i want to cut till i hit 10%.. Im Currently at 14%.. I'm at 179 lbs at 5'7.. I'v been cutting for the last 6 weeks and losing around 1.2-1.5 a week.. Trying to minimize muscle loss.. Lol for the last 2 weeks now I'v been lifting heavy on everything.. all in the 2-4 rep range, but doing 5-6 sets of stuff, and i love it. I need to start hitting some HIIT cardio to but off some more fat though.. My diet is pretty strict, but i think you can only do so much with food..


I'm 16-18% in my avi but with good light... are you sure 14%? calipers or electrical impedance?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

very nice work bro


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Yes with a metal caliper. They are still plus or minus 3% but i am with-in that range.. Depending on how i pose i look different and most of pics i take are with my phone and in poor lighting... Measurements are taken from cheek, neck, thigh, tricep, back area, abdominal area, chest... Also my 14% might be another professionals 16% It varies with other people taking it.. You look more like 11% i see abs on you.. Abs usually come out around 10-11% depending on the person..



cudsyaj said:


> I'm 16-18% in my avi but with good light... are you sure 14%? calipers or electrical impedance?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you



Cronus said:


> very nice work bro


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

I was consuming around 150g of protein and around 130 carbs for fat around 80g... I still do a push/pull routine, but now i go heavy on everything.. doing 5-6 sets of 2-4 reps.. I did everything with out any Supplements, not even whey protein.. Everything was done with a good proper well balanced diet.. I weigh out my portions, i use a calorie counter made by ifitnesspal.. I don't really cheap much on meals.. I will have a slice of pizza here and there and couple drinks once in a while.. I try to eat good all the time.. I'm so used to eating good now that other foods dont really ever pass my mind..

Now that i'v been going heavy the current supplements i now are: 100% Pure micronized germany creatine, Lipo 6 black, Iso-100 hydrolyzed 100% whey protein isolate and Elite casein... I take the creatine and lipo 6 in the morning with my breakfast and post i combined the casein and whey to get both benefits of fast acting and slow acting..



RS4 said:


> well done mate, when you were cutting how much protein were you consuming and carbs? What sort of routine did you follow. Youve lost alot of fat and put on some good mass. great work, was any of these assisted?


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Even i don't see it right away and i look at my self like 100 times a day lol...



Katy said:


> My partner's similar. He popped into my journal the other day and saw some progress pics I posted and was actually quite surprised by the progress...he hadn't quite realised the difference, presumably because he sees me every day, the changes aren't that noticable.


----------



## thewillski (Aug 14, 2012)

Awesome transformation. Nothing like a little one to give you determination to succeed in your goals. Congrats on sticking with it and seeing it through!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Definitely the biggest achievement i have ever accomplished... I thank my son more than anything..



thewillski said:


> Awesome transformation. Nothing like a little one to give you determination to succeed in your goals. Congrats on sticking with it and seeing it through!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Just made sure i ate good.. No junk food or soda.. Always changed up my lifting routine... Recomps are hard to do with getting good results.. I fortunately was able to do quit well at it..



cub said:


> Amazing transformation dude! Very impressive.
> 
> How did you cut the fat and put muscle on at the same time? I was always told that couldn't be done. Makes it even more impressive!


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

I must say, what a transformation mate, you've done remarkably well.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you. I'm not done yet.. I think its to the point where i'll never be satisfied with my self.. That may sound selfish, but it keeps me motivated to keep going and make bigger and better gains..



Guvnor said:


> I must say, what a transformation mate, you've done remarkably well.


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

bump


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah you've done amazingly well! I get my measurements done every few months with the calipers too (was 13.1% early December) so getting them re-done on Monday. Can definitely see my abs now so not long to go hopefully. The way you are going. Think you will soon get there!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you, and ya i hope so.. I'v never had visible abs.. I think its more of a challenge being over weight then it is already being skinny..



bobbydrake said:


> Yeah you've done amazingly well! I get my measurements done every few months with the calipers too (was 13.1% early December) so getting them re-done on Monday. Can definitely see my abs now so not long to go hopefully. The way you are going. Think you will soon get there!


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

update. I'm thinking I am around 13% body fat now.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Impressive!! Dont let complacency bite.


----------



## Hudson (Nov 30, 2012)

Well played sir!


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well in lad keep it up


----------

